# App GPS avec mode piéton vocal



## Oizo (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Est-ce que vous connaitriez une app GPS pour iPhone efficace (payante ou pas) et qui dispose d'un mode piéton vocal ? C'est-à-dire que l'iPhone, écran éteint, donne les instructions dans le casque pour trouver mon chemin en ville...

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## bluetooth (24 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

NAVIGON fait ça très bien (optionnellement si on le souhaite)
C'est le meilleur outil du genre, pour ça notamment !

Mieux et plus intelligent que toute autre solution (TOMTOM, WAZE, PLANS, SYGIC ... on ou off board ...).

C'est une application professionnelle formidablement fonctionnelle et bien conçue.

Après mille autres tentatives et essais (sur iOs ... et Android pardon (!)), toujours revenu à NAVIGON.


----------



## Oizo (24 Juin 2013)

Ok merci pour le conseil !


----------

